# Best Dremel to Use?



## daniellamarcella (Oct 18, 2013)

We usually clip Vika's nails, but we'd like to switch to dremeling because she hates the clippers so much and we've knicked the quick a few times (she did not appreciate that). I have a feeling the adjustment to a dremel will be rough for her, but I think we can get her used to it and ultimately it will be better for her. 

I've been looking online at different models and I'm not sure which ones are too powerful/not powerful enough, too noisy, etc, so I thought I'd come here and ask all of you. Do you know which model of Dremel you have? They say to get a more powerful one for "big dogs with tougher nails", but I'm not sure how a V fits into that category. It doesn't take much to clip her nails, I don't think they're as hard as some dogs. And being 45 lbs, she's not exactly big...but not small either.

Any advice on which model to get? Or which model you have?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We started out with a pet specific cordless dremel which lasted a few year before giving out and then I got essentially the same model, but not pet specific and the batteries won't hold a charge after 5 months or so. It's probably just a fluke, but I'd recommend getting a corded one. I just bought the 3000 model, I think it is, and using that at either 2 or 4 works perfectly and now I have a proper dremel for other uses as well.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Ours just says Dremel 200 series - it only has a low and a high speed. The high speed is too fast, but the low works fine. It's not great but gets the job done. It does seem to lose its "juice" lately, so if I have to buy a new one, I'd probably go for one with more levels that would hold up longer too. I've also heard the cordless ones die pretty quickly, so I'd stay away from those. They make attachments for the corded ones if you think you need more flexibility.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My boys are fine with the clippers but the new wire puppy is very hairy - think he is going to look like Einspänners' Scout. I do manage with the clippers but his feet are so hairy it is hard to see where your cutting - so I was considering getting a dremel.

Question for you is how do dogs adapt to the noise and the vibration? Einspänner, how do you manage the hair around the nails on Scouts feet? Do you trim the hair . I am already finding his soft longer coat attracts the mud, which Boris's wire coat repels.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

H,
I followed this guide for introducing it. http://www.doberdawn.com/doberdawn/dremel.html, the main point being take it slowly.

Sometimes I strip the hair on her paws, with a small stripping knife. It's too soft to do it by hand. For the most part though I just push it out of the way so it doesn't get caught on the dremel. The hair between her pads did collect snow yesterday which bothered her, but I've always found her coat to be pretty wash and wear in the mud. Burrs on the other hand are a nightmare! I think he'll end up a lot like Scout too. I'd get him used to stripping now because that's helped improve Scout's coat immensely. If you're going to show him, you obviously don't want to mask the coat, but a little tidying up isn't bad. Zsofi has a video on how to do it. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

hotmischief said:


> Question for you is how do dogs adapt to the noise and the vibration?


Surprisingly well for our dogs! Dexter was a nightmare about clipping his nails as a pup (even though we started right away and never got his quick). I couldn't even get away with it while he was sleeping! He doesn't like his paws handled in general, but he will tolerate it now (begrudgingly). I thought there was no way he'd go for the dremel... not only would it be near his paws, but it makes noise! He could have cared less! I started really slow with him though. String cheese (which he never gets) just to look/touch the dremel at first (with it still turned off). String cheese when I turned the dremel on and he watched (still not touching him). Pretty soon he loved the sight of the dremel! He never minded it touching his nails - probably because he was too busy inhaling cheese  It does still take two people most of the time though, so someone can keep feeding him treats! (Hmm... he sure has us trained! Oh well, he only gets carrots now  )

Our weim pup has always been fine about her paws, but she doesn't like loud noises. I didn't spend as much time with her getting used to the dremel, and she was totally unphased by it too. The hardest part is just getting her to hold still. She does take a lot of cues from Dex though, if he's not worried about it, she's usually fine too. Now when we get the dremel out, their butts start wiggling!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you for the excellent guidance on how to introduce the dremel dextersmom - that is really helpful. Think I will look for one at Crufts.

Very interesting that they don't mind the noise.

Einspänner, yes I agree - think Flynns coat will be a lot like Scouts. I think it collects the mud at the moment as it is baby soft but as you suggested I have been hand stripping already as it is suppose to improve the wire coming through. Like Boris, he couldn't care less. Just got in from ringcraft class - so yes hoping to show him. Unfortunately, although he has good conformation I think the red wires like Boris and the ones Zsofia has are more popular. 

I bought him for his working lines as that is what I really want to do with him, but the showing will be fun....up to a point


----------

